# Turbo Upgrade



## 87_300zxT (Nov 18, 2003)

I was wondering what you guys thought was a good upgrade from the stock T03 on the the 300zxT 
I would appreciate any info or opinions
Thanks


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

87_300zxT said:


> I was wondering what you guys thought was a good upgrade from the stock T03 on the the 300zxT
> I would appreciate any info or opinions
> Thanks


you have quite a selection since you can "bolt on" a most if not all of the T3/T4 hybrids to the stock manifold. im not sure if the larger turbos with the T04S compressor housings fit though. if you wanted to something that big, such as a 60-1, then you could always have the option of running the hi-fi.


----------

